
How Houses Were Cooled Before Air Conditioning - Overtonwindow
http://www.curbed.com/2016/7/14/12182254/old-houses-air-conditioning-summer
======
flukus
The article misses probably the biggest point of the shotgun/dogtrot houses,
that they are elevated, which allows ventilation underneath the house. We came
up with a similar design in Australia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queenslander_(architecture)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queenslander_\(architecture\))

~~~
dalke
A second missing design feature is high ceilings, so the heat rises.

A third missing feature is fans, especially ceiling fans. These were
introduced in the late 1800s and very popular before air conditioning.

A fourth solution is on that I read was used in large building in Britain
during the Victorian era. Light a fire in the basement. That heats up the
local room. The rising heat through the chimneys causes the fireplaces higher
up to draw air, giving a cooling breeze in the higher rooms.

